# Keeping pheasants with chickens



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Tomorrow I'm getting 10 pheasants from a friend of my dads who I'm pretty sure is local. I don't know what breed they are but all I know is that they're baby's right now. I'm just wondering if when they grow to be older can they be with my chickens and sleep in the chicken coop or have their own coop and stay Away from my chickens.

One of my other questions is if the pheasants could be carrying some disease that they could give to my chickens. That's one thing I'm kind of worried about is that those pheasants could have a disease that they could give to my chickens if they do. 
There's no bird flu where I am but it is a couple states away. I'm sorta worried about that but not too much since I dought its even 100-300 miles away... It's not near here.

I'm mainly worried about if these pheasants have merecks..(sorry, I'm a really bad speller) 
What do you think? Should I be worried?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On the disease issue, I doubt you have anything to be concerned about. I'm not even certain pheasants are susceptible to Mareks. From the sounds of it they will be kept else where until they're older, by that time you'll know whether the pheasants have health issue. 

The big question is being kept with the chickens. Do you have the room? I would have to do some digging but there is the possibility they need more room than chickens do. The only person I ever knew that kept pheasants kept them separate from his chickens. Heck, even kept his pheasants separate from each other. 

It's time for you to do some serious reading up on pheasants and how to successfully raise them.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you,
My coop would be very crowded I think. 
I'm pretty sure I would have to build a extra part to it to fit 10 pheasants and my chickens.

I think I'll just buy a coop.
Do you think I could have my pheasants live in a coop mainly for chickens, it's a small chicken coop but I think but I'm not sure it would work.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://digitalcommons.unl.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1017&context=nebgamepubs

This first link is a university paper, I didn't read the whole thing but it did say: 5 square feet per bird.

http://raisepheasants.com/index.html

This second one gives more in depth information regarding feed and housing requirements.


----------



## chickenhen (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks,
I'm actually getting them tomorrow. We put it of for a day to see if we really want them and if they're hard to take care of. I'm pretty sure we are getting them tomorrow.


----------

